
400-square-foot micro apartments coming to downtown San Jose near Google village - MilnerRoute
https://www.mercurynews.com/2020/06/25/400-square-feet-micro-apartments-coming-to-downtown-san-jose-near-google-village/
======
rsclient
That's 70 square feet bigger than my first apartment in Boston. And those were
the "big" apartments in the building!

OTOH, Beacon Hill was super cool

